# World's Strongest Man.



## Chris Hobson (Dec 28, 2021)

The World's Stongest Man is on the telly at the moment. Lots of masochistic events involving lifting, pushing and carrying various very heavy objects. The guys involved are pretty ugly, they are quite evidently really fit despite looking like fat gits. The puzzling thing for me is that my wife and her sister really love it while denying that watching it is any kind of a turn on. I don't feel the tiniest bit inadequate just because I can't lift a grand piano above my head. I've done an ironman you know!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2021)

I watch WSM every year, it's a tradition for me, been watching since 1980  It's so completely alien to what I, as a former 9 stone weakling (now a bit fatter!) could achieve!


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 31, 2021)

Northerner said:


> I watch WSM every year, it's a tradition for me, been watching since 1980  It's so completely alien to what I, as a former 9 stone weakling (now a bit fatter!) could achieve!


I don't think the last event 'the stones' is very fair. It seems to put an unfair advantage to the one going second.
There seem to be more injuries with the type of events this time.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I don't think the last event 'the stones' is very fair. It seems to put an unfair advantage to the one going second.
> There seem to be more injuries with the type of events this time.


I think it's part of the competition - you try to gain that advantage by getting second place overall before the stone-off  Yes, there do seem to be more injuries this year than in previous years, very frustrating and disappointing for the competitors and their supporters  Not sure it's down to the events though as they seem to compare well with past competitions. That frame-carry in the first event does seem to be a bit of a problem for quite a few though


----------

